# Look what I found on my doorstep today!



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Finally.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Geez, Nobody ever leaves things like that on my doorstep. I chalk in up to bad feng shui.

Nice Aaron, but me thinks you have too many projects.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Geez, Nobody ever leaves things like that on my doorstep. I chalk in up to bad feng shui.
> 
> Nice Aaron, but me thinks you have too many projects.


Yeah, I found a Tange fork for the Mercury that I have to install, the Elgin still needs a ton of work, I am doing a drop bar on the Ritchey, and I am ebaying a bike for a friend. Life is good. This one will take a while to find parts. I already have some nice TA cranks and some UKAI rims. The paint looks really good under all the grease and dirt. It has a lovely weathered but well cared for patina.
















Here is the inspiration:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, 
Great 69 year old paint...


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

How hard is it to put a derailleur mount on those dropouts?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

oooohhhhhhh this is gonna be cool


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Deuce Bigelow said:


> How hard is it to put a derailleur mount on those dropouts?


That is the question of the day. I have been researching potential setups. I would like to run it as a hybrid like the Gary bike but that would require brazing a derailler hanger on. If I was planning on painting the bike that would not be a problem but I am not going to paint this one. I know there are other deraillers that can bolt on to the axle as well. Another solution would be to abandon the hybrid type, use a Bendix 2 speed and keep it skip tooth but I really want to be able to ride this bike up hills as well as down. I know the veterans who post here will help me out with advise just as they have in the past. I am going to give her a cleaning and close inspection today.

Advise and opinions are all appreciated.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

How about just running one of those derailleur "claw" mounts?

http://harriscyclery.net/product/various-manufacturers-rear-derailleur-derailer-adaptor-claw-963.htm

They're a little too flexy to work well with indexed shifting, but can work fine with friction (especially with a 5 or 6 speed freewheel, which can handle a little more slop in the derailleur).


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Those require a horizontal or semi horizontal drop out. The old rear loader drop outs would cant the adapter forward too far. You might be able to modify something like that, and you can pick those up off of junk bikes a lot of times for free. (Department store bikes in particular)

Worth a try, but I'm guessing someone here knows the real trick to getting that to work.



ong said:


> How about just running one of those derailleur "claw" mounts?
> 
> http://harriscyclery.net/product/various-manufacturers-rear-derailleur-derailer-adaptor-claw-963.htm
> 
> They're a little too flexy to work well with indexed shifting, but can work fine with friction (especially with a 5 or 6 speed freewheel, which can handle a little more slop in the derailleur).


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those bolt-on derailleur mounts work absolutely fine...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

MERK26 said:


> Those bolt-on derailleur mounts work absolutely fine...


I have seen a few that could work. Transition bikes makes one for horizontal drops but I don't know if it would work. Anyway, cleaned and inspected the bike. It is in outstanding shape, no dents, dings cracks or rust and the paint looks pretty good for its age.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

Really nice paint scheme. And I like the sort of semi-finished fillet brazes! It's hard to imagine those very flat forks holding up well in klunker duty, but I guess they did fine?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish my klunker project was starting with something even near that nice. That is in fantastic condition. If I don't repaint mine will look like a survivor that was left under a porch for 20 years.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> Anyway, cleaned and inspected the bike. It is in outstanding shape, no dents, dings cracks or rust and the paint looks pretty good for its age.


A -

That looks great!

Always makes me nervous shooting someone a lead without checking it out myself, but it looks like it worked just fine :thumbsup:

Looking forward to the build!!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> A -
> 
> That looks great!
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the lead! It turned out great. I really owe you one, this frame is exactly what I wanted. The guy was very nice and he had some other stuff I was looking for too. He said he was going through some tough times and thats why he was selling. I felt bad for him so I threw in an extra $50. He threw an extra skip tooth chain in the box and some extra Torrington pedals.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a great frame. It should be nice. So what project is taking priority now?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

jeff said:


> That's a great frame. It should be nice. So what project is taking priority now?


The Elgin still gets done first but I did do a little paint restoration/preservation today I used some rubbing compound and a polymer seal called liquid glass on the paint to preserve it and it worked very well cleaning all the oxidation and corrosion. I have a friend who owns a 65 mustang that has won several car shows and he has used it on his car for the last 25 years exclusively. It brought the color back pretty well and even gave it a bit of shine. The paint is pretty thin in some spots and a little primer shows through but overall the frame has no serious rust. It took a lot of beers to get her polished!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

NIce pick up, though it seems a bit of a shame, when you find an intact DX with fenders, the works, to do anything but reassemble it as a stocker.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> NIce pick up, though it seems a bit of a shame, when you find an intact DX with fenders, the works, to do anything but reassemble it as a stocker.


It is not completely intact but I may consider rebuilding it that way. Either way I will be keeping all the parts I have so it could always be returned to almost original.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

There's thousands of DX's in better shape in the world.. do what you want with it...

-Schmitty-


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> There's thousands of DX's in better shape in the world.. do what you want with it...
> 
> -Schmitty-


True, not exactly a rare find. All I want to do is ride it.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Me too*

This showed up on my doorstep today, I'm a little upset since it's a girls model.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

proto2000 said:


> This showed up on my doorstep today, I'm a little upset since it's a girls model.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> There's thousands of DX's in better shape in the world.. do what you want with it...
> 
> -Schmitty-


Cool. Where?


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> That is the question of the day. I have been researching potential setups. I would like to run it as a hybrid like the Gary bike but that would require brazing a derailler hanger on. If I was planning on painting the bike that would not be a problem but I am not going to paint this one. I know there are other deraillers that can bolt on to the axle as well. Another solution would be to abandon the hybrid type, use a Bendix 2 speed and keep it skip tooth but I really want to be able to ride this bike up hills as well as down. I know the veterans who post here will help me out with advise just as they have in the past. I am going to give her a cleaning and close inspection today.
> 
> Advise and opinions are all appreciated.


An old style derailluer will bolt on right overt he axel, no need to weld anything. Found on old bikes and new cheap bikes, I have 100's of them laying around, it's what I used on my 1952 klunker build.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

JACKPOT!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Me thinks the polishing wheel is going to be working over time.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

jeff said:


> Me thinks the polishing wheel is going to be working over time.


Surface condition on one is pretty bad but the other is ok however the freewheel has alot of play so I hope it has not damaged the hub itself. I have to get the right freehub tool and remove it to see but I hope I can make at least one good working hub out of the two. One was spray painted so I can't tell the condition of the chrome underneath. Either way, lots of work ahead. The front hub is something very strange that I have never seen before but it works really well. I think it could be a Union that has had a parts swap with another off brand.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Both hubs turned out to be in quite good condition. After a soak in Oxcalic acid (wood bleach) all the rust is gone with no scrubbing.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

amazing stuff !


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I managed to get them back together without too much trouble. Getting the brake shoe retention springs back on was a challenge but once I figured out the trick to it (with a little advice from Alan B.) they went right on.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> I managed to get them back together without too much trouble.


Looking good A-

Now you need to trade one for a front hub :thumbsup:

Keep out the good work and thanks for the posts.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Looking good A-
> 
> Now you need to trade one for a front hub :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep out the good work and thanks for the posts.


Thats what i hope to do, otherwise it is going to be sitting in my parts bin begging me to find another frame to put it on. We have a pretty killer bike swap meet here in San Diego this weekend. I got my Brooks b-72 there last year brand new for $62 bucks. Pm me if there is anything you want me to look for J. I still owe you one!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the hammered paint finish. Nice job!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been rounding up some parts and debating on which ones to use.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Geez Aaron! That's looking great. Love the rims. Didn't know they made pro class rims in 26". If I know you they be polished and looking new in no time.

Great parts great build.

TCN


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Geez Aaron! That's looking great. Love the rims. Didn't know they made pro class rims in 26". If I know you they be polished and looking new in no time.
> 
> Great parts great build.
> 
> TCN


I am actually trying to refrain from polishing or using new parts on this one. It would be kinda silly to have all new looking parts on an old weatherbeaten frame.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I finally got the wheels finished today. They had proven to be the most difficult part of this entire build. I got sick of holding out for a Union front. 
















I don't have the right tires yet so I threw on some Kendas for now. 








After that things just started falling into place. I ran out of cable housing but I expect to be done and riding her this weekend.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

REaaaally nice.,:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Keyesville DH bike!


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree. Very cool.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Your best one yet Aaron......


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Well done indeed. Cool progress pics too.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

sandmangts said:


> I finally got the wheels finished today. They had proven to be the most difficult part of this entire build. I got sick of holding out for a Union front.


You know you're going to find one this weekend 

Awesome build! Looking forward to the ride report.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have it almost finished. The last thing I need is a longer post. I will be going to the metal supply shop to get some alloy rod stock tomorrow. Setting up the front derailler was tricky and shifting will take some getting used to but it shifts pretty well. The Union drum has a nice progressive feel and it is very powerful. I can see why they were popular on tandems. The sturmey is a little more grabby but it works well. I am not sure how well they will perform once they get hot. Overall the bike has a very solid feel and it is not too heavy. I can't take all the credit though, I had help.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're younger than I remembered.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Awesome. The stem does concern me a bit. What is it??


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

bmxcollector said:


> Awesome. The stem does concern me a bit. What is it??


It is a fusion and I am not liking it much either but the quill part is machined from a solid wedge of aluminum so it is quality and less likely to damage the inside of the steerer tube than the other one I have. I want to find a nice tuff neck, pro neck or ashtabula for it but those are hard to come by at a decent price.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I changed the stem out for an original Schwinn. I would still like to find an Astibula. I took it for the maiden voyage yesterday. I am pleased to say this bike is much better than I expected. I was suprised at how well it climbs. The wide handlebar was a great choice, it makes it very sensititive and easy to control. I was also suprised at how well the bike tracks through ruts and how stiff the fork feels. I did not expect the original forged fork to track as well as it does. One thing I really like is the weight distribution. The bike is very well balanced in contrast to my Mercury which is much heavier in the rear. This bike lands off drop and small jumps with both wheels hitting the ground at the same time. Overall I am very happy, it is comfortable and it handles and rides well. Braking is the best part. The Union drum is very powerful and the old Sturmey up front out performs the modern drum I have on my Mercury hands down.

By the way I got a lot of 13/16 aluminum rod stock pretty cheap, more than I need. I have enough for at least two more seatposts so if you need some PM me. 








Fat dog approved.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Took it out for a spin today after lengthening the chain and finally getting the front derailler dialed in. Overall I am very pleased. It shifts flawlessly with no skipping. The brakes are strong and the bike handles very nice. Unfortunatly the saddle will need to be replaced. It is just too old to hold up for much longer. Dialing in the rear brake was interesting. I did not realize the Magura levers tension adjustment is the opposite of modern levers. I ended up figuring it out the hard way.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice job, and major score on the Union hubs (good luck finding a front , but here's a tip: search Craigtslist and Ebay for Schwinn Town & Country tandems). I'm just seeing this thread for the first time and it inspired me to post one for my own clunker build. It's about 80% done at this point, but I took pic's so I'll put a post together in the next couple of days. 

Once I get it finished we'll have to meet up for a clunk out at Hodges (or someplace else that doesn't require much climbing).


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks fun! This is my first check in on this thread, I respect the dedication you guys have in building up clunkers. Would imagine its infinitely more of a process than most VRC projects. You need to be wearing Chuckers though, no modern MTB shoes.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

chefmiguel said:


> Looks fun! This is my first check in on this thread, I respect the dedication you guys have in building up clunkers. Would imagine its infinitely more of a process than most VRC projects. You need to be wearing Chuckers though, no modern MTB shoes.


I am way too addicted to my SPD's. Clunkers are a challenge but at least you have some freedom when choosing parts. All the original clunkers were different so you pretty much just use what works. Other period correct VRC builds can be more of a challenge. This bike was actually pretty easy aside from cold setting the frame. Anomie, Lake Hodges is where I took the photos. We need to do a vintage ride for San Diego.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Nice job, and major score on the Union hubs (good luck finding a front , but here's a tip: search Craigtslist and Ebay for Schwinn Town & Country tandems). I'm just seeing this thread for the first time and it inspired me to post one for my own clunker build. It's about 80% done at this point, but I took pic's so I'll put a post together in the next couple of days.
> 
> Once I get it finished we'll have to meet up for a clunk out at Hodges (or someplace else that doesn't require much climbing).


A clunk out? I'm in...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't have a ridable klunker, but I'd be up for a socal vintage ride.


----------



## schoi604 (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy cow, that's sweet!! No wonder old bikes go for big bucks in craigslist...


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, give me a week or two to get mine finished and we'll get ride together. Actually, now that I think about it, it's going to have to be either the 20th or 21st, because I'm going in for surgery on the 24th and will be out of commission for a few weeks after that. rft:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> Ok, give me a week or two to get mine finished and we'll get ride together. Actually, now that I think about it, it's going to have to be either the 20th or 21st, because I'm going in for surgery on the 24th and will be out of commission for a few weeks after that. rft:


Nice! Get it done. We can hit Lake Hodges from the 15 to the dam and back and then cross the bridge and do the singletrack on the south side. About 22 miles total. I will start a separate thread and we will shoot for the weekend of the 20th.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Sounds good, although I doubt I'll be doing the full ride. I just got back on the bike two days ago after a month and a half off due to the broken arm I gave myself at Annadel at the end of June. Not sure I can get myself back in shape in 10 days, but I'll do my best.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Nice build sandmangts, and dig the trail shot. Thanks also for hooking me up with the excess seatpost rod for my own klunker: good karma coming your way!


----------



## bdcain (Oct 26, 2009)

sweet


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, it is still going strong. I hope to take it to Keyesville this year if I get to go. Here is a crappy vid.


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

Look great I am inspired to get busy on mine!


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty cool video A!!!

Ben


----------

